# Swissvax



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

Where is the best and cheapest place to order Swissvax products from please?

I have run out and can't remember where I bought my last lot from?

Cheers


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

ChrisB72 said:


> Where is the best and cheapest place to order Swissvax products from please?
> 
> I have run out and can't remember where I bought my last lot from?
> 
> Cheers


you could try pm'ing Dave - jac-in-a-box he used to sell it although he hasn't been around much lately :? or try detailing world and ask there

Paul


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Here is the list http://www.swissvax.co.uk/webpage/detailers.asp but AFAIK the prices are all fixed anyway and you can't go anywhere else, so you might as well get it from http://www.swissvax.co.uk/webpage/home.asp


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

call them instead if you go for a master kit with wax, they'll give you a discount.


----------



## redsi72 (Nov 13, 2006)

Try raceglaze55. It is nearly half the price of BOS. 
It was developed as a BOS rival.

Si


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

As said go to swissvax direct or the approved/authorised detailers can also supply.

JITB is he an authorised Swissvax detailer and if he is I can't find a certificate or mention of him on the swissvax authorised detailers page :?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

abz001 said:


> As said go to swissvax direct or the approved/authorised detailers can also supply.
> 
> JITB is he an authorised Swissvax detailer and if he is I can't find a certificate or mention of him on the swissvax authorised detailers page :?


He used to be untill they started taking the pi$$ now he is just a top class detailer


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

Thanks for clearing that up, that he is not a swissvax approved detailer


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

abz001 said:


> Thanks for clearing that up, that he is not a swissvax approved detailer


As I said he was for many years


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

YELLOW_TT said:


> abz001 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for clearing that up, that he is not a swissvax approved detailer
> ...


But he isn't anymore.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

abz001 said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > abz001 said:
> ...


No


----------

